# Temperature Controller



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.amazon.ca/Multifunctiona...8-27&keywords=aquarium+temperature+controller

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

220v?......................


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They make them for 120 v as well. I have one.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

What do you do with it? Hook it up to multiple heaters?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Dis said:


> What do you do with it? Hook it up to multiple heaters?


You can hook it up to 1 heater and 1 fan for heating and cooling.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> You can hook it up to 1 heater and 1 fan for heating and cooling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Matt,

is it possible to set temp. fluctuation range on this device?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My Engrish is rusty:

*"Control temperature by setting the temperature set value and the different value"*

I think the "different value" they mean differential from the set temperature.

Contact the vendor to clarify.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> My Engrish is rusty:
> 
> *"Control temperature by setting the temperature set value and the different value"*
> 
> ...


Thanks Wilson 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

